# T5 tubes 895mm Whats best combination ?



## welshwizard (16 Jan 2009)

can anyone tell me the best combination for the juwel rio 180, it has strange 895mm T5 tubes
thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Jan 2009)

I've got the two that came with the tank in mine still and like them.  If I remember rightly that's a Day and a Nature tube.  I'm just annoyed I'm going to have to pay so much for the replacements when they go!


----------



## Nick16 (16 Jan 2009)

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=555

try this, i like the skywhite osram and the sylvania grolux.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (16 Jan 2009)

Problem with those Nick i don't believe they do those in 895mm.

        Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Nick16 (16 Jan 2009)

ah, i did a quick search and found 849 which is a bum. 
well it may help they guy decide on what colours he thinks look best.


----------



## mikecloud (18 Jan 2009)

You can buy arcadia J5 tubes that are specifically designed to fit Juwel high-lite system for about half the price of the juwel tubes. http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... 7_880.html

Mike


----------

